# Gas vs Electric Convection???



## omi (Dec 6, 2005)

My proposed restaurant kitchen is rather small (my main attraction will be the sushi bar). Under the hood, I have a 24"char-broiler, a 24" hot plate (gas burners), then a gas convection oven and my two deep fat fryers. I feel that the oven will make the use of the burners rather constricting. If I stay with gas, I have to keep it under the hood (that will be the only source of gas in the kitchen). I can use an electric in another spot (with a vent). 
I will use the oven for breads and desserts. OR is a regular gas oven just as good?

Thank you, Omi


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

You've got a situation that most of us have been in. First thing, check your electrical panel, have you got 30 amps to spare?

If you do a lot of baking, or need the oven contstantly, gas is a better way to go; less start-up-time. On the other hand, with an electric oven there's far less to break down and go wrong with.

Choices, choices. To further confuse, most mfctrs offer a regular restaurant-style 4 open burner range with convection oven underneath. Not as big as a reg. convection oven, but still quite usable.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Omi,
Conventional gas ovens are suitable for your needs. Unfortunately I'm old enough to remember before convection. I mainly have deck ovens and produce a quality bakery product. I'm not sure if you're refering to the oven in the range or seperate. In the past, I have not had luck with range ovens.
Also many codes have been changed to allow counter-top convection ovens without vents.Check in your area. We have one solely for cookies.
You're using your slab as burners, right? I've not seen a 24 but sound a little tight.
pan


----------

